# SoftII Fat Driver



## cooder (Feb 18, 2020)

Quite versatile I find personally I like the lower gain settings best with bass dialed lower treble higher. There's certainly a lot of doom to be had with voice switch upper position and gobs of gain. Can get a bit too bassy IMO, but that's of course just a matter of taste.
Quite  versatile pedal for sure.
My usual thing with laser waterdecal acrylic faceplate, 1776 fx relay. There you go. Taxi please.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks great Cooder! I need to try one of these.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 18, 2020)

Very nice!  Clean build and beautiful artwork.

Am I seeing this right?  You grounded the board in one place only?


----------



## Barry (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks great in and out!


----------



## cooder (Feb 19, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nice!  Clean build and beautiful artwork.
> 
> Am I seeing this right?  You grounded the board in one place only?


Cheers.
The pcb is grounded with one wire soldered into the pad to the left of + 9V pad. The relay board has it's own ground wire, I could have taken the ground for relay board of the pcb pad beside in but did it this way. All the grounds are connected only to one point on enclosure to prevent any ground loops. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## potierrez (Feb 21, 2020)

Looks Great!! Relay switching is a good option! I had my doubts about if it fits well inside the enclosure!!
One question, I have made one of this and I find it with little headroom, noisy at stoner mode and bass knob too muddy. What transistors have you used? Thanks!


----------



## cooder (Feb 21, 2020)

potierrez said:


> Looks Great!! Relay switching is a good option! I had my doubts about if it fits well inside the enclosure!!
> One question, I have made one of this and I find it with little headroom, noisy at stoner mode and bass knob too muddy. What transistors have you used? Thanks!


I used PN4393 which are as another Member pointed out the same as MBF4393 just different manufacturer. I do think the circuit is bass heavy as it's modelled on a cranked bass amp sound. I play it with bass dialed down and treble higher, but it certainly leans towards heavy bass freq and doom sounds cranked.


----------



## potierrez (Feb 22, 2020)

cooder said:


> I used PN4393 which are as another Member pointed out the same as MBF4393 just different manufacturer. I do think the circuit is bass heavy as it's modelled on a cranked bass amp sound. I play it with bass dialed down and treble higher, but it certainly leans towards heavy bass freq and doom sounds cranked.



Thanks!!
These words are so helpful for me! I think that I am gonna leave it without changes. Sometimes subjective perception, not being able to compare with the original and insecurities can confuse me . ..


----------

